# when to plant?



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 23, 2008)

i was wondering if anyone knew of any sites that would detail when it would be optimal to plant based on location. (southwestern Pennsylvania) I was also hoping to be able to figure out when to plant based on how long the flowering will be for each strain. i have one (mostly) indica and one sativa strain i want to try outdoors and i know the sativa will take much longer, so i'm wondering if i should plant at the same time and let the sativa go longer or should i plant it first and harvest at the same time. Any info wold be greatly appreciated.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 24, 2008)

You'll have to look up your sunrise-sunset details bc you don't want to plant outside too early; I have done that in hope of getting an early harvest only to find the plant stunted and going into flower bc of too-short days, even though the days were getting longer. I plan to grow early clones indoors next grow season and then move them outside at 12:12 or longer.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 24, 2008)

so i should plant them at the same time (once the days are long enough) and then just let the sativa stay out longer to finish?

I used to buy clones from a friend and i'd plant them in early spring and they'd be monsters by the end of the season, they were extremely resilient and pretty much took care of themselves, but he isn't around anymore.  This season however i'm using purchased seeds from my indoor grow and was hoping to be a little more scientific to optimize harvest.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 24, 2008)

Your longest day will be at the end of July (this is when your plants will trigger into flowering) , so you work out how long you want the plants to veg, if you want 2 months veg, plant your seedlings out at the end of May, its up to you.

A plant will treble in size once in flower.

Sats will take longer than Inds, an average mix of these 2 strains will harvest mid October give or take a couple of weeks.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 24, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> *I used to buy clones from a friend *and i'd plant them in early spring and they'd be monsters by the end of the season, they were extremely resilient and pretty much took care of themselves, but he isn't around anymore.  This season however i'm using purchased seeds from my indoor grow and was hoping to be a little more *scientific *to optimize harvest.



You could try becoming more scientific.................................
Take some clones from your indoor grow....................
Get some mommas together.........................
Then take sexed clones.........................
N
treat them as you did with your previous outdoor grows..............


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 24, 2008)

> You could try becoming more scientific.................................
> Take some clones from your indoor grow....................
> Get some mommas together.........................
> Then take sexed clones.........................
> ...



That's what i plan to do, i plan on finding a mother form each of my indoor strains. What i was saying is that i was familiar with the plant i used to grow and the strains i have now are unfamiliar to me. I've never grown an indica outdoors and from what i've read and what i've seen indoors, they seem to have a much shorter prime harvest window. that's where my confusion came in. i don't want to randomly plant them outdoors, i was hoping someone might know of a guide based on latitude. 

Like leafminer, said i'll just look up the daylight periods and go based on that working backwards from the longest day, that way i know how long it vegged for and how long it will be flowering.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 24, 2008)

With the Winter solstice having only just happened............. 

I recon..............................

You got plenty of time to figure this all out........


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah i do, i just don't like waiting until the last minute. I try to do my homework as far in advance as possible and have a game plan. I should have plenty of time to find mothers and get all set up. 

The clones i used to grow i'd plant around may and let them go all the way until the first frost. I had never checked a trichrome until i found this site and then decided to grow inside! This year was my first indoor grow, i've learned so much from it and from the people here, i'm looking forward to transfering that knowledge to my outdoor grows.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 24, 2008)

sounds like a plant.i too am hoping to grow some super silver haze outdoors next spring.i am going to start from seed tho.hopefully i will start the seeds around the middle of april and put them out around the middle of may.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 24, 2008)

LOL andy, you must have also ordered from marijuana-seeds.nl.too!  That's one of the strains i'm going to do outdoors this spring, i got them free with my order. I think i'm going to grow them indoors and clone since i only have 5 seeds, i don't want to risk loosing them outdoors.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 24, 2008)

If you've not grown indica outdoors before, that will be like what I did last season; my first outdoor for that type. And I was very surprised by the difference. I guess I was expecting plants about three times bigger than what I got. Of course I guess also it depends on the strain, if you're growing a pure indica or a mix. But yeah, grow them inside and clone, then you'll be ready to take advantage of the right time.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 24, 2008)

No, I've never grown indica outdoors before. The Super Silver have i'm going to grow is predominantly sativa but the skunk strain i have is mostly indica, inside i keep it under 3 feet. i will be starting the haze soon to look for a mother.I've never grown a sativa indoors before. how big did your indica get outside? What should i expect? It was not uncommon for my old sativas to be 5-6 feet+, that's what i'm hoping from the haze.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 24, 2008)

Im ganna run some Power Skunk and maybe some other hybrids next spring, I might flower a mother or two outdoors too.. Im just nervous cause I know they'll be monsters.... and the bugs...eehhh.. Turkey cant smoke pesticide.. I love that outdoor "earthy" flavor though... maybe its the aphids Im tastin'?? haha


----------



## clanchattan (Dec 24, 2008)

here's the link to daylight charts from the outdoor section of the site, i used it last summer to force early flowering on the two columbians i had with my 10 afganis........stuck em in the shed to limit the hours of light they got for a month though august and then let them go outside full time and they finished abuot a week after the afgans in late october, of course they were in 5 gallon buckets to facillitate moving twice daily, and were limited in growth due to root bind but i dodged the hard freezes. 804  


http://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/Dur_OneYear.html


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 25, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> i was wondering if anyone knew of any sites that would detail when it would be optimal to plant based on location. (southwestern Pennsylvania) I was also hoping to be able to figure out when to plant based on how long the flowering will be for each strain.



I'm on the same latitude. Start looking to plant at the beginning of may, and try to get them all in before the end. Then, in the fall, the indica's are done starting the second week of october (10th is when I start if they're looking ready). My one sativa strain (kali mist) starts coming in a month later, in the second week of november, but it can go till the end of the third week some years.


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 25, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> how big did your indica get outside? What should i expect? It was not uncommon for my old sativas to be 5-6 feet+, that's what i'm hoping from the haze.



Most indicas stay under five foot. It's the hybrids and the sativas that reach for the sky. But, most of the plants I grow outdoor are hybrids, they stay between four and six feet, and kick off two to eight ounces each. The yield, IME, is dependant soley on water and sunlight, but most importantly sunlight.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 25, 2008)

I really appreciated the responses. I'm really not too worried about yield, more worried about the quality. This year will be the first year i'm starting with a known named strain. i have high hopes for the super silver haze, i think it will do really well.


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Dec 26, 2008)

i am also going to be growing for the first time outdoors to in southwest pa, cool to know another local


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 26, 2008)

I've been growing outdoors here for about 7 years and been really pleased with the results. I hope you have good results GreenMachine90. 

The only time i've ever had trouble was dealing with the summers when it got really dry and we didn't get rain for a while. Make sure you have a plan on watering them and not have to carry water too far, it's gets pretty heavy. 

Temps have never get too drastic so you really don't need to worry about that. I have had frost come before i was ready to harvest in years past and what i always did was cover them with bags overnight and let them go until they were ready.

Hopefully you and I are still visiting the site come summer.


----------



## Hick (Dec 27, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Your longest day will be at the end of July (this is when your plants will trigger into flowering) , so you work out how long you want the plants to veg, if you want 2 months veg, plant your seedlings out at the end of May, its up to you.


..uhmmm .. ..on "this" side of the pond, summer solstice (the longest day of the year)is *june* 22...  ..but due to those "long day" hours, they won;t flower immeadiately, but closer to HIE's calculation of "late july" or early to mid august. It will be determined "somewhat" by your location/latitude and the strain

hXXp://www.sunrisesunset.com/


----------



## leafminer (Dec 27, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> No, I've never grown indica outdoors before. The Super Silver have i'm going to grow is predominantly sativa but the skunk strain i have is mostly indica, inside i keep it under 3 feet. i will be starting the haze soon to look for a mother.I've never grown a sativa indoors before. how big did your indica get outside? What should i expect? It was not uncommon for my old sativas to be 5-6 feet+, that's what i'm hoping from the haze.



Hey, you might get a surprise as big as I did. I've been growing sats for years and years, in 5 gallon buckets, and they always turned into big Xmas trees, usually 8 feet and at that point I'd have to top them from fear they would be seen over the top of the 10 foot wall.
But then the indies - Aurora, a small strain, pure indica - only grew to 2 feet tall and about 8 inches of that was cola. So I was disappointed with the yield. Really good quality though. But you say your skunk strain is 'mostly' indica so they could go to three or four feet, can't say until you try it. 

This next season I am already calculating timing. Goes like this:

Now: 
Indica moms and clones about 5 weeks flower, so they will go say 3 weeks more then I'll harvest and reveg.
Start reveg say Jan 15, new growth Feb 10 probably, allow 2 weeks veg, take clones end of Feb. Allow 2 weeks for clones to root and 2 weeks indoor veg: they could go outside beginning of April. Harvest in July-August.
Sativa/indica hybrid: will take 3 weeks more flower, so its clones should go outside towards end of April, harvest will be much later, say early October.


----------

